# Micheal Myers giving Jason relationship advice



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Hysterical!!!! As a single Jason I really appreciate this...


----------



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)

13doctorwho said:


> Hysterical!!!! As a single Jason I really appreciate this...


Lol, 😆 Love your reply!!! I found it hysterical too!!!! They have some pretty funny Micheal and Jason memes😂 I'll have to drop some more in. I put some in my Halloween group.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it


----------



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)

halloween71 said:


> Love it





halloween71 said:


> Love it


Who knew he was a romantic at heart, 😆


----------



## pmllfwst (Jan 6, 2022)

pmllfwst said:


> Who knew he was a romantic at heart, 😆


Right???? And they say all the good ones are taken😉


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey, here's some follow up advice (got this from my brother).


----------

